
Ask HN: Have you ever found a job through Hacker News - mraza007
I am really curious to find out if anyone has found a potential client or full time job through hacker news even though this platform is great and I love it and I have learned a lot from this place.
======
mtmail
Related

"Ask HN: Has anyone ever got contacted from the “Who Wants to be Hired?”
posts?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22468924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22468924)

"Ask HN: Has anyone ever been hired from “Who wants to be hired?” threads?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20330818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20330818)

~~~
mraza007
Thanks for sharing these it answers my question I am probably going to hide
this post

------
nick_kline
Someone in my company found us through an 'ad' on the monthly hacker news job
listing story. It must happen all the time.

